# Your thoughts on alcohol?



## Shovelest (Apr 5, 2009)

I quit drinking about a year ago. I used to drink almost daily but i realized the dramatic effect it had on a human being.. You turn in to a stupid arrogant fool and end up wasting your money and break your relationships. I think it is a serious Drug and it should not be taken so lightly. by legalizing cannabis people would slowly start to realize that alcohol is poison. you might harm yourself doing mild drugs like cannabis but you NEVER hurt anyone else really.. but it will never happen as long as the bankers ,pharms, oil companies stay in control.

Peace


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 5, 2009)

i like it but, it can turn a housecat into a broke *** mtn lion.

thats where being responsible comes into play.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to the real world where money means more than health.

eace:


----------



## hydrotoker (Apr 5, 2009)

I would love to see weed legalized but I never see it happening. The only reason why tobacco and alcohol are legalized is because it has the backing of the politicians and the lobbyist. The amount of lives and the cost of health care of tobacco and alcohol users are tremendous. Until the politicians get on board theres no chance. Even if there was a federal law legalizing marijuana then you have to hope your state allows it. Since I live in the bible belt, good luck here.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 5, 2009)

I like to drink, I have fun, don't over-do-it and I don't drive.  Its like when I was younger I would drink like a fish, smoke like 5 blunts and get wasted all the time, but even a few years later I drink way less, and when I smoke I can hit a bong two-three times a day and be happily high all day.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm a fan of distilled spirits .  In moderation, no driving.  Life is good.  Mostly.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2009)

I love homebrewing and distilling whiskies. I hve 3 stills, a pot still ,a reflux and tea kettle still, When you start home brewing and see what a real beer taste like(Dont start europeans i love your choices in beers) its hard to drink a "bud, coors, or miller they're to much like drinking water.

Drink to enjoy not get so sfaced you dont remember anything. NEVER DRIVE !!!!!!


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 5, 2009)

For me in my world alcohol is the devils juice...take care..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 5, 2009)

love the stuff, especially when my wife picks me up at the bar


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 5, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> love the stuff, especially when my wife picks me up at the bar


I hear ya there


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 5, 2009)

Has anyone here ever been to a Rainbow Gathering. I happen to be fly fishing in Colorado like 10 yrs. ago and they were having one in the National Forest where we camped. They had this weird thing called A camp (I guess the only place they allowedd drinking). I visited both camps while we were there, A camp was much more fun.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 5, 2009)

Nectar of the Gods.
Ugly chicks magically become pretty.
Us old guys wake up next to collage age beauties because it brings out the "how daddy didnt love us enough." from them.
Kills germs.
Helps make a helluva cake, drunken chicken, beer battered shrimp.
Tailgate parties just wouldnt be the same. (goes for golf also)
Main thing though, it helps the wife be far less of a B-word.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 5, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> love the stuff, especially when my wife picks me up at the bar


 
I wish everyone was this smart.


----------



## cubby (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been a homebrewer for 10+ years and believe booze, like any anniebrient should be used with the respect nessesary to remain in control.
I was a bartender and bouncer for many years and can say from personal experience most people change after just a few, most for the worst.
I have been in bars litteraly all over the world and the one thing they all have in common is bouncers. So obviously it's the alchohol not any particular societal influence. When I was in the service I spent many weekends in Amsterdam coffee shops not once did I see any trouble other than people who came in off the street, Drunk.
The reason alchohol is deemed less dangerous than it actualy is is because of the absorbtion of it in everyday life, ie toast the winner, martini lunches, a beer with the guys, drink to forget,ect.ect.ect.
Weed on the other hand has always been demonised by people or groups in power because it is a way to seperate "us from them". Them are always represented as youth, or minoritys, or people who think for themselves.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 6, 2009)

I believe anything that can bring people together in love and good cheer has its merits. However, both can do the opposite when used in excess, more so alcohol, so I'm a bit more wary of booze than weed, but as everyone else has said, moderation is the key.


----------



## nvthis (Apr 6, 2009)

I used to drink quite a bit in my youth. In age I have come to appreciate more and more it's culinary value. I rarely drink on empty anymore. Not when you can pair it up i.e. dark red wine and pasta with a tomato based sauce or german food (kraut comes to mind) and a good wheat beer ect. If there is no good grub around I am much more likely to say 'no thanks'. If I do take it, it better be rum, that I can say.


----------



## Newbud (Apr 6, 2009)

I like a drink, try not to make it too many times a week cos i only really drink vodka, brandy or tequila.
Drink beer a bit when i'm out but i tend not to go out much nowadays.
Gota say even though i a bit of a gentle giant though if someone starts being a knob when i'm out i find it hard to walk away and thats got me in a fair bit of trouble lol and unfortunately there seems to be a LOT of em around town.
Its not that i get aggressive with people, just not wise for em to do it with me lol.

I'm happier chillin at home with a bit of bud a large bottle of brandy and maybe a little something else to perk me up sometimes.

Booze is like anything else, ok in moderation and if used responsibly.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Apr 6, 2009)

used in moderation  its ok, my Father was an acaholic, my step father my brother,my brothers son my exwife all of them realy really messed up cause of it.  its a dangerious drug u drink it enough you will become an acaholic and if u say no way it only means u havent reached that point yet..i went through the bar thing my ex was a bartender i saw my self getting were i wanted it every day and i told myself nope not me u took the rest of my family your not getting me havent took a drink since...


----------



## Newbud (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah my mother was a major alky, she'd go to bed with a large drink in case she woke up and if not she had it when she got up in mornin lol and just carried on drinkin all day all over again, day in day out 365, after i seen that it made it kinda easy not to let myself get into drinkin too much cos i'd just think of her and think NO WAY!!!!!!!


----------



## winstonwolf (Apr 6, 2009)

Interesting that so many of us had parents with alcohol abuse problems. That was certainly the case with me. My father was an alcoholic, a fact which has no doubt colored my attitude towards booze. I drink socially but seldom, literally maybe a couple of drinks a year. If I lived by myself, it would never occur to me to buy a bottle or a six-pack. My substance of psychoactive choice is herb. Always has been. Always will be.


----------



## JBonez (Apr 6, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Has anyone here ever been to a Rainbow Gathering. I happen to be fly fishing in Colorado like 10 yrs. ago and they were having one in the National Forest where we camped. They had this weird thing called A camp (I guess the only place they allowedd drinking). I visited both camps while we were there, A camp was much more fun.



"Rainbow makes the world go round"

Thats what one of those rainbow people said to me one time at a convenience store, they looked like half naked vagabonds, i thought they were crackheads, but i found out they lived in the woods and did alot of drugs. lol.


----------



## Hick (Apr 6, 2009)

hee hee.. I know a few of those "Rainbow gatherings" folks. ...there ain't enuff bourbon in Kentucky.... :rofl:

  I was once a raging drunk, not an alcoholic, just a drunk..
  I would drink and drive, verbally, emotionaly, and physically abuse my family, make a total fool of myself and others around me. I was a socialite, and accepted as a productive member of society..Shoot,..I might have even become a senator or congressman one day.  
  Now I _grow and smoke dope_, I am a criminal... and social outcast...  destined to failure, and or period of incarceration...:hubba:


----------



## MickFoster (Apr 6, 2009)

Alcohol is the most dangerous drug in the world!  It has caused more pain, broke up more families and killed more people than all the other drugs combined.  99% of all violent crimes are fueled by alcohol.  I can't recall one instance where someone smoked a joint and went on a killing rampage.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Klicks (Apr 6, 2009)

I think the politicians are waiting for funding to run another one of their stupid studies to evaluate whether alcohol kills more or mj.  So far all they can say is that it's easier to kill a blunt and fall asleep and kill a fifth and kill another driver.

I just love to sit and listen to the drunks complain about the pot-heads who are out to destroy the children of this great nation!!!

What's an "unknown quanity", ????


----------



## DontPoutDrinkAStout (Apr 6, 2009)

I love alcohol like I love weed; I like to taste it, I like to critique and judge it, I like to compare it to other similar strains/brews, I like to be with friends when we drink/smoke. I prefer to take the conessuier route and enjoy each for their wonderful qualities.

As for health effects, eh. I have no desire to live prefectly healthy just to die like any other average person, y'know? I'd rather drink and smoke and enjoy them in moderation than deny myself pleasures just because they're not explicitly good for me.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 6, 2009)

I could hold my own quite well for a long time; now it is rare that I have a beer and I don't miss it at all. I stay away from the scene, and only have a couple beers now and then with a good friend of mine with we get the families together for a bbq. I prefer to smoke a little herb and it will always be that way.


----------



## cubby (Apr 6, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> hee hee.. I know a few of those "Rainbow gatherings" folks. ...there ain't enuff bourbon in Kentucky.... :rofl:
> 
> I was once a raging drunk, not an alcoholic, just a drunk..
> I would drink and drive, verbally, emotionaly, and physically abuse my family, make a total fool of myself and others around me. I was a socialite, and accepted as a productive member of society..Shoot,..I might have even become a senator or congressman one day.
> Now I _grow and smoke dope_, I am a criminal... and social outcast...  destined to failure, and or period of incarceration...:hubba:


 

   Well you've obviuosly improved your lot in life. 

As for being a social outcast, you can be content knowing you are a valued and respected member of the " Society Of Cannibis Konisuers" (or SOCKs):hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 6, 2009)

As long as you can control the alcohol and it doesn't control you, then you're good.

Everything in moderation!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 6, 2009)

First let me say I am not a preacher...that's left for my father...  After six years of ortho leg/foot surgeries, I had an ongoing dilaudid rx. I (at first underage) began drinking 151 &  everclear (never touched weed) and popping dilaudid like it was pez candy. Let me say I also have one functioning kidney. I would slip into these fuge states where I wasn't in control and would wake up in other people's beds, covered in someone else's puke, etc etc etc. Back then one of my idiotic bragging rights was my ability to drive while this f'd and unfortunately I was good at it.   So one day, sick of it all and just recently broken up, I was at my (no-good pot-head, lol) brothers and he offered me a hit of strong skunk after a very very bad week. Tho greatly stigmatized by myself let alone the rest of "straight" society I picked up that j.  It took away alot of my physical arthritic pain and "dark" thoughts and an hour later left me feeling...well...nothing. Nice. Clear. Clean. 15 years later and I haven't looked back.   I know not everyone is weak as me but I know that when I smell that turpitine smell of Everclear, it makes me salivate just like when I cue up a red red juicy piece of meat...  Thank you for making this thread and taking the time to read this post. Much Peace & Love In All Your Daily Pursuits, Friend(s).


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 6, 2009)

i like vodka

lol

lots of it

i dont get aggressive just a bit more outspoken amongst friends btw

lol

uk420maan


----------



## o K U S H o (Apr 6, 2009)

I love getting drunk =D
Im sure things will change tho, 
When Im 21 haha


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 6, 2009)

I really enjoy drinking different beers, trying different things from around the world.  Anyone do the winking lizard beer tour?  If there are Winking Lizards anywhere near you?


----------



## Shovelest (Apr 8, 2009)

Interesting comments from everyone. I'm quite smashed right now ,this is a strain that i haven't smoked before.. smells a little like puke!!??
But oh boy does this stuff get in to your brain. I just came out of a vortex of memories and chocolate pudding.   
oh thanks for reding the thread by the way


----------



## mjplant (Apr 8, 2009)

It is the one most deadly drug on earth and people just look at it as a way to exskape it is a rotting substince and people love it this just shows how people are so sick. and thay don`t know it is poison it has taken alot of the people we love. More than weed ever will wake up look at the truth.......get real people! other countrys know just how bad it is. the USA can`t tell the truth... sad....


----------



## zigggy (Aug 29, 2019)

a drunk driver killed my father(my best friend)I do have a cocktail now and again ,,,but if I had my way we would do away with alcohol ,,,its hard to believe alcohol is legal and weed is not ,,,so many things have to change ,,,,the driver who killed my dad got two years (he was later killed in a prison fight  (go AB),,,it wont bring my dad back but it did feel good to know he wont be driving any more ,,,,RIP pop


----------



## jimihendrix (Aug 30, 2019)

While I think it should be legal, I think people are crazy for drinking it.

Its as bad, or worse the Heroin, and causes more physical damage than heroin.

I quit drinking in 1978.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 5, 2019)

My thoughts? Hm . How bout a sorta decent bottle of pinot noir split half n half between a braised veal shank and the chef who has to wait for it to turn into something edible? Works for me...


----------



## Keef (Sep 5, 2019)

I don't drink anymore but like growing weed-- brewing can get under your skin !-- I make fruit brandy mostly and that's without distilling (but I can )-- I have 3-4 --- 5 gallon buckets with air tight lids and air locks --I use for primary fermenters - I make 5 gallons of fruit wine at a time-- then I put the whole 5 gallon bucket into the freezer - water freeze before alcohol so as it becomes water ice the remaining liquid becomes higher in alcohol content - I freeze dat **** overnight - the whole bucket!--- next morning I stab a hole in the ice and pour out my brandy !--I reduce it down to about 2 gallons -- It'll be maybe 60 proof ? 
It is not my job to decide whether people should drink or not ! -- I am not da judge of U !--
Now how much THC am I allowed to legally put in my "wine" ?--Say what ?- None ?-- That's just wrong!-- Do I contrast or compliment ?- Do U use blueberry weed with blueberry wine or would a lemon weed work better ?-- These are old stoner questions best decided over a bottle or 2 ?


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2019)

candy is dandy
but liquor is quicker


----------



## Mr.Do (Sep 30, 2019)

I'd rather have a bottle in front of me then a frontal lobotomy.

(say it out loud)


----------



## Daxtell (Oct 27, 2019)

When I was much younger I used alcohol to lower inhibitions enough to function normally in social situations.  I still enoy the effects of a single drink occasionally.  My wife and I split a beer a few weeks ago watching football.  We were in France a couple moths ago.  The wine was wonderful and cheaper than soda pop.  We drank more that week than the last ten years.

I am looking forward to edibles in a few months.  I am not one that likes smoking.  It feels like it tears up my lungs.

My drugs of choice are coffee, exercise, and nature.


----------



## The Poet (Oct 28, 2019)

Fellow Growers,

   Greetings, 5:19 am here on the farm and the first thing I see this morning is the question: 'Your thoughts on Alcohol'.

   I'm disabled and have been poor for the last 20 years. 
But in 2-3 months my inheritance comes in!
I've been thinking about Alcohol...

   Build a new house with a walk in freezer. Have the beer truck come out and fill it monthly. 
Brew 'home-brew' again like I used to do in the old days. ie.  Meine Acht Pfund Hammerbier, Crystal Bisquet...
Buy Tequila and Scotch by the case...
Beer 20-30 cases at a time. 
Get inert and go Coon Hunting...
Buy a new oven and make Pizza.
Buy a stereo system so I can listen to my old records again.
Get a truck so I can go to the beer store.
Finally publish my book.


                 Thank you...


                         The Poet...


...


----------



## Lawrenc Smith (Oct 28, 2019)

I enjoy alcohol.  Mostly rye whiskey.  good rye, like High West.  I have a degenerative disc condition which led to having my cervical vertebrates fused, and is now attacking my lumbar region.  I am in constant chronic pain.  I read a study on the relationship between sugar, pain, and inflammation.   Alcohol converts to sugar.  I have done all I can to eliminate sugar from my diet, which meant no more alcohol or at least not drinking very often or very much.  I built a small home gym with an exercise bike, a rowing machine, and a weight bench to do some exercises.  I have cut out processed meat and mostly concentrated on reducing or eliminating sugar.  Fruit is really sweet once you get off the processed sugar foods.  Also, it cost less.  I use cannabis for pain.  I grow a type that is meant to help with pain and insomnia, and I buy a topical cream at the dispensary.  I used to take 4-6 opioid pills a day along with 1000 ml of anti-inflammatory medication.  Now I am only taking 1/2 of an opioid pill at night before bed.  I have lost weight and I am a bit more toned, and with daily exercise, I am still in pain but not as bad and not to the point where I don't want to do anything.  I can walk again without falling down.  It is pain management, and I realize there is no cure.  However, diet and exercise seem to be good for me.  Diet and exercise!  I wonder why no one ever thought of that! .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2019)

LOL Poet...no wine cellar?

While an inheritance means someone close to you passed away and I am sorry that, I am happy for your good fortune.  While I don't believe that money can bring happiness, I do believe that poverty can bring sadness.  Enjoy yourself!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 31, 2019)

Lawrenc- high west makes what I would say is hands down the finest whiskey I've ever had- the Campfire blend, Rye Bourbon Scotch menage a trois... some might say bastardization; I say BALANCE. The best of three great traditions!
Poet- I'm in agreement with HG. plus a wine cellar is am investment if you manage not to drink your assets : ]


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 31, 2019)

I hate alcohol and love pot. Haven't had a drink in 45 years I bet.  I can smoke some pot though.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 31, 2019)

For the record I'm being a bit flip about the wine cellar thing and have serious trepidation about hoarding booze. Here's the thing. I'm afraid that if I had a pile of good (or even just average) wine at my disposal, I'd make excuses to pop one to go with any meal I thought was wine pairing worthy, which is literally ALL of them if you get creative. And it never tastes as good the second day, so SLAINTE! to the whole bottle lol.
We can watch Johnny Depp, who was arguably one of the most talented actors of his generation ( Donny Brasco, not that pirate silliness), literally waste away into a little crinkly dried out version of his former self. His accountants' statements as to his 7 figure annual wine habit are... a bit shocking. As far as I'm concerned, he now exists solely to remind me that wine is not, in fact, just blessed water ; )
It's actually blessed grape juice. But if you drink enough to get dehydrated from it, you turn into a raisin.
Gluttony is a hell of a drug, Johnny Boy. Bottoms up, ya shrivelled little crustless fig newton!


----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2019)

https://www.stranahans.com/
http://cooperriverdistillers.com/563-2
http://cooperriverdistillers.com/486-2


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 31, 2019)

Ok yeah that's a bit more sophisticated than soju ; p


----------



## umbra (Oct 31, 2019)

imagine some Vermont brew like Heady Topper distilled into a whiskey, bam!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 31, 2019)

Lawson's Finest Liquids Chinookr'd IPA single source hops with that citrus sunshine.... that one would translate well to a barrel aged distilled final product due to its unusually clean flavor, I think it would be a good well primed blank canvas for charred hardwoods.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm pretty much over the alcohol thing.  My heart has gotten so bad I am forced to abstain from it but I'm up to about 10 doobies a day.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 1, 2019)

No alcohol for me...does not agree with me....but Cannabis...sky is the limit...can smoke & eat bales of it....It would be embarrassing or boastful to see all the cannabis I have smoked!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 1, 2019)

Alcohol has a place socially with me. Some crowds i hang out with drink, some smoke. Im still living under strict prohibition in my state and county. 
Alcohol is Not something i take lightly as both parents were alcoholics/ addicts.


----------



## LordElSupremo (Nov 1, 2019)

I look down on people who use drugs other than cannabis and people who regularly drink.   I don't use tobacco, either.   I think alcohol is disgusting.  It smells nasty on the breath and makes people act like jerks.  You could have the nicest, most civil person and just feed them a few drinks and you want to dispose of them.  It makes people morose, over-emotional, aggressive, violent,  abusive, boastful, loud, obnoxious and grossly obscene.   I've seen people generate completely inappropriate behavior with alcohol after only several drinks.   Some people have screws loose already and the booze trips a wire.   Such as the guy who grabs a woman's ass at the office party.   Or the people who drive drunk because their judgement is completely gone.   The contrast with cannabis is extreme.


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2019)

Don't drink anymore but I like to make it !-- There is not a decarbed lemon bud in that bottle of Blueberry Merlot !-- I'm sure Texas won't mind ?-- It was only wine at one time ?-- 5 gallons of blueberry wine went into the freezer to be condensed -- I remove about 3 gallons of water ice which concentrates the flavor and alcohol !  -- Still working on pairing weed with wine -- do U complement or contrast ?


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 1, 2019)

Keef, weed and wine only go together under certain conditions... ask Lowell George if he'd be willin' to explain; )


----------



## cardgenius (Nov 1, 2019)

I always prefer smoking over drinking but I love going out and having some high quality craft beers a couple times a month. It’s usually to watch a game as we don’t have cable and it gets us out of the house. We have a ton of craft breweries here in Colorado so it’s fun to get out and try all the different beers that these places brew.


----------



## Lawrenc Smith (Nov 1, 2019)

LordElSupremo said:


> I look down on people who use drugs other than cannabis and people who regularly drink.   I don't use tobacco, either.   I think alcohol is disgusting.  It smells nasty on the breath and makes people act like jerks.  You could have the nicest, most civil person and just feed them a few drinks and you want to dispose of them.  It makes people morose, over-emotional, aggressive, violent,  abusive, boastful, loud, obnoxious and grossly obscene.   I've seen people generate completely inappropriate behavior with alcohol after only several drinks.   Some people have screws loose already and the booze trips a wire.   Such as the guy who grabs a woman's *** at the office party.   Or the people who drive drunk because their judgment is completely gone.   The contrast with cannabis is extreme.


I recently read this quote:  "Drunks are funny until they are not, and sober people are OK until they are not".


----------



## LordElSupremo (Nov 9, 2019)

Lawrenc Smith said:


> I enjoy alcohol.  Mostly rye whiskey.  good rye, like High West.  I have a degenerative disc condition which led to having my cervical vertebrates fused, and is now attacking my lumbar region.  I am in constant chronic pain.  I read a study on the relationship between sugar, pain, and inflammation.   Alcohol converts to sugar.  I have done all I can to eliminate sugar from my diet, which meant no more alcohol or at least not drinking very often or very much.  I built a small home gym with an exercise bike, a rowing machine, and a weight bench to do some exercises.  I have cut out processed meat and mostly concentrated on reducing or eliminating sugar.  Fruit is really sweet once you get off the processed sugar foods.  Also, it cost less.  I use cannabis for pain.  I grow a type that is meant to help with pain and insomnia, and I buy a topical cream at the dispensary.  I used to take 4-6 opioid pills a day along with 1000 ml of anti-inflammatory medication.  Now I am only taking 1/2 of an opioid pill at night before bed.  I have lost weight and I am a bit more toned, and with daily exercise, I am still in pain but not as bad and not to the point where I don't want to do anything.  I can walk again without falling down.  It is pain management, and I realize there is no cure.  However, diet and exercise seem to be good for me.  Diet and exercise!  I wonder why no one ever thought of that! .


I also live with disc degenerative disorder and spinal stenosis.  Although it's not as severe as yours.  I had a doctor advise using no alcohol with this condition because it is not good to restrict blood flow in the affected area.  I've been through agonizing pain and multiple operations although I'm very lucky to be mostly out of pain right now and have been for a year.  Right now epidural injections are keeping it at bay.  Weed helped me get through pain episodes before because it's so hard to get prescribed opiates.  I'm sure you know those kind of episodes.  When you can lie motionless on your back in bed and still be in terrible pain.  I've spent so much time in a recliner and had to sleep in one for long periods.   They send you to pain management "alternative options" that don't work.  Nothing really fixes this and you're certainly aware of that.  We can only manage it.  I'm quite sure I have more pain ahead of me but if I get depressed about my condition I have goodies growing in the closet.  I'm not a heavy smoker I don't think. I smoke less than 4 ounces of bud a year.  But I'm still concerned it's hurting my lungs.  I cough too much and wake up with a cough.  And I might only have 6 small bong the entire day and it still irritates my lungs.   I guess I should consider making more pot brownies so I can enjoy this more.  I can't afford a good vape.  I have one of those little box vapes but it stinks up the entire house.  My nephew has a really good one and he paid over $350 for it.  They seem to be a pain in the neck to use.  I tried using his electronic vape and it seemed difficult.  He said you have to get used to it.


----------



## novitius (Nov 19, 2019)

I quit drinking a couple years ago. I view alcohol now as a way to control the masses. To fill our prison industry and keep us  distracted and content. Much like the Romans did to their people.  Imight be wrong but I'm pretty sure most people don't just have one or two and call it good. They consume until fubar. Being that I spent most of my life in food service I've seen it on a nightly basis. 
 It causes drastic changes in a person's personality at an undisclosed time. It's like a bomb ticking. 
 Work us to the Bone and give us the weekend nights. The clubs, the bars, the liquor store. Let us celebrate and rejoice in our hard work. Let's drink until we're useless Sunday. Well we've got to recover before Monday!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 19, 2019)

Best use of alcohol for Me these days is for making RSO.


----------



## novitius (Nov 19, 2019)

thegloman said:


> Best use of alcohol for Me these days is for making RSO.


Absolutely!


----------



## key2life (Nov 19, 2019)

Mixing alcohol with dope puts me right to sleep - just got away from it once I started growing.  Easy choice!


----------



## Lawrenc Smith (Nov 20, 2019)

I wanted to add another thing to this discussion. One of the guitarists who comes to the jam I run recently got his second DUI.  He is hoping they will allow him to drive to gigs as that is a large part of his income. 
I don't know if it is like this in other places, but here in N. Ca you have to buy into the old boys' network of lawyers, rehab, counseling, meetings, etc, all at the low low price of $10,000.  If you buy into this, you are screwed, but if you don't, you are really screwed.   I notice sometimes some who are at the jam reek of beer, weed, or both.  I can only imagine if they pulled into a DUI checkpoint and let down their window.  Cannabis is legal here, but they are really pushing enforcement of not driving stoned. The news recently mentioned they are working on a roadside test for THC.   As Stevie Ray Vaughn said, "you have to come home from the party".   Please come home safe.


----------



## JacobCl86 (Apr 27, 2020)

I stopped drinking alcohol two years ago and I'm glad about it. In the morning I felt so bad and it spoiled my mood


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 27, 2020)

I stopped the alcohol over 30 years ago. Do not really miss it and saves money. Only drink i'll have is a shot of Jack Daniels if I harvest a deer during hunting season, been 3 or 4 years now. Have used cannabis daily for over 50 years.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 27, 2020)

I've been sober for a month and a half. I'm thirsty. I only drink three beers, twice a week to be social. Since the virus disrupted everything, the bars are closed. I'm not too sure when they open them up that I'll be the first one in line. It's going to be a slow process before I start hanging out in public, even after the nation goes back to normal.


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 27, 2020)

I like to have a little glass of Irish whiskey when I get home from work


----------



## Leo27 (Apr 28, 2020)

I only drink lightly when we have people over or go to someone's home.  Just a glass of wine or two.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 29, 2020)

I used to drink back in the day been sober since 93 never quit the weed though everybody I know that drinks has major problems I don't need any of that


----------



## QBCrocket (Apr 29, 2020)

I like beer. It makes me a jolly good fellow
I like beer. It helps me unwind and sometimes it makes me feel mellow (Makes him feel mellow)
Whiskey's too rough, champagne costs too much, vodka puts my mouth in gear
This little refrain should help me explain as a matter of fact I like beer
(He likes beer)


----------



## jimihendrix (Apr 29, 2020)

I quit drinking in 1978, and dont miss it a bit. Cant stand it.  I could shoot 10 beers in 9 minutes when I was 15, and not get sick. Never cared for the taste, and only drank to get trashed.


----------



## WoodsRat (Apr 29, 2020)

The taste of a cold draft beer on a hot summer day just can't be beaten for me. Now, the lines to the tap have to be clean, the glasses rinsed free of soap and disinfectant, and the colder the better. It's also great to have a few like-minded friends to enjoy it with, too.
Craft beer? Only fools, posers, and yuppies drink the stuff.


----------



## tiredtony (Apr 29, 2020)

I live in Thailand and the sale of it has been banned for 2 weeks now. There will be an amnesty tomorrow where we can buy for 2 days (that will be crazy!) and then another month of no beer. It's what they call "The new norm" It's getting like N. Korea here.


----------



## cardgenius (Apr 29, 2020)

WoodsRat said:


> Craft beer? Only fools, posers, and yuppies drink the stuff.



Ha. Id rather support my local, independent brewery that makes award winning beers of ALL varieties and employs people who live in my neighborhood than some bullshit big beer brand that’s owned by a foreign conglomerate who tries to stifle competition by buying up beer distributors and paying off liquor and grocery stores. 

They're also the same ones who make fun of Craft Beer in their commercials while at the same time try to secretly buy up the top Craft Beer breweries in the nation to boost their slumping sales from big beer. 

But hey, no need to get upset and call names, some people just have better taste than you.


----------



## cardgenius (Apr 29, 2020)

tiredtony said:


> I live in Thailand and the sale of it has been banned for 2 weeks now. There will be an amnesty tomorrow where we can buy for 2 days (that will be crazy!) and then another month of no beer. It's what they call "The new norm" It's getting like N. Korea here.


Then compare that to here in the US where we’re still allowed to buy alcohol or make a stop at the dispensary yet we have who people think its just as bad or worse than you have it cause they can’t go out to Chili’s or get a stupid hair cut. It’s unreal.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 10, 2020)

Quit alcohol in my 30's,  quit all drugs except weed also back then.  The herb has been steady and will always be.  

Alcohol rots the organs,  marijuana is beneficial for pain and diabetic sugar regulation.  Its a win.


----------



## 1sickpuppy (Jun 23, 2020)

As a young man i drank to get drunk. As a older man i drink for the taste. A dark beer every now and then and a couple margaritas when we go out to eat mexican. i'll still hit my jaeger, volka and gin every once in awhile too. But you don't see me drunk.


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 23, 2020)

Quit alcohol in 1992.  Quit everything EXCEPT weed that same year.  Got divorced just prior, late 1991.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2020)

I drink a few Cold beers everyday when i get home. I havent been drunk in probably 20yrs. Course most say im not really drinking beer because i drink Michelob Ultra light.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 2, 2020)

I brew beer, usually low-alcohol because alcohol tastes like solvent (which it is).  The few high-alcohol beers that I brew are very heavy on the unfermentable malts and hops, to mask the flavor of the ethanol.









						The States That Drink the Most Alcohol in America [Map]
					

Take a look at our color-coded map to see how much alcohol the residents of each U.S. state and Washington, D.C., drink each year.




					vinepair.com


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2020)

I drink, smoke dope and tell jokes every day......keeps me young.   Moderation is the key!


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 13, 2020)

Me too, Pute. I don't get stoned out of my mind anymore, and my days of getting blackout drunk are long gone. A buzz and a little pain relief is all I'm after.


----------



## Steve1 (Aug 13, 2020)

I have a glass of boubon or Irish Whiskey when i get home to take the edge off.


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2020)

That is exactly why I don't do any hard drugs anymore....quit cocaine in 1982 and that was the last of all of it.  I have don't most everything when young.  I have done shrums a couple times since 2000 but not in the last 15 years.  I get a nice glowing buzz every night and that is enough for me.  I'm to old for anything else.  I don't even like pain pills.


----------



## Patwi (Aug 13, 2020)

alcohol is a stupid way to kill yourselves ..


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2020)

patwi said:


> alcohol is a stupid way to kill yourselves ..



I agree if you are an out of control drunk and some can't control it.  It is like anything else.  Drugs, booze, even religion.....exc....  Everybody needs some kind of crutch to help get through the day.  What is yours brother patwi....?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2020)

I drink a few cold beers everyday. Havent been drunk in 20yrs. Im 5' 11 and weigh 185. Love my cold Ultra Light.


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 13, 2020)

someone asked me if I was an alcoholic 

I replied why no

yes , to much of just about anything is not good for these carbon units

moderation is the key , if one can find it and use it wisely , it takes a lot of will power so if one doesn’t have willpower , then its probably best to avoid all alcohol

ill be 70 soon and my gf approves of this message


----------



## giggy (Aug 13, 2020)

i'm 59 and a old sailor. i used to drink pretty heavy but over the years have learned moderation. now i drink heavy dark beer like heavy lagers and porters. one maybe 2 every few days. haven't been drunk in 15 to 20 years. stoned is another story.


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2020)

I like wine for dinner and sipping vodka after.  I never drink before dinner....rarely on weekends.  And when I say I sip vodka I mean sip.  I usually don't smoke until late afternoon.  But by bed time I have a nice glow going.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Aug 13, 2020)

I am allergic to alcohol...I breakout in handcuffs

2b2s


----------



## Patwi (Aug 13, 2020)

Pute, my addiction is marijuana ... if I do not have the best entering my system every 24 hours I'm very liable to hurt someone with my words, .. lol, .. yeah, that's the ticket

25 years ago I made wine from my own grapes .. a red, .... grapes still prolific but I've given them to the cardinals and bluejays these past few years ..

I made 5 gallon bottles of beer a decade or two ago .. preferably dark at that time ..

I have 3 bottles left of a six pack of Lone Star I bought a month ago in the fridge and think Ill open one right now .. simply because it's 98 f outside

Distilled liquid death is available everywhere any flavour .. when I did it, it was bourbon .. only bourbon .. quit that mid 80s when I quit coke

Pute, .. I had a love for biamphetamines ( black mollies ) and liquid demerol in the early 70s ..yeap, .. it was just too easy to get .


Naw, .. yeah , moderation in all endeavors


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 13, 2020)

I've been sober for over 30 years. Like 2B2S I got tired of handcuffs from fighting in red neck bars...


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2020)

I see many become aggressive with alcohol both behind the wheel and with their mouth.  Not me, I become mello.  Especially now days.  I' m the guy that is always in the slow lane driving and am looking to make friends around others. I think the marijuana has a lot to do with that.  I do have my moments tho.....ask OP!


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 13, 2020)

I was at a bar one time and behind the counter, they had a sign that said, "Your blue five year AA coin is good for one drink. Welcome back!"
I used to bark at the moon until it went away. Now, I'm home in bed with the seatbelt on shortly after dark. I'm never asleep that early, but it's where I really like to cop a buzz anymore. It's comfortable and safe.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2020)

The only people that grow balls when they drink don't have any balls in the first place. I hate that shit. I am very mellow when i drink. Just like with weed. When i drink or smoke i just wanna chill not listen to morons acting like they are all of a sudden MMA.


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 13, 2020)

I was never one to start a fight. But I sure the h*ll wouldn't walk away from one. What used to REALLY piss me off would be someone saying is that a girl with the long hair or call me a hippie, when I had a M.C. patch on my back. And then the sh*t was on...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 13, 2020)

Hippie
Speaking of Hippie,,hide your toothbrush,, he is lurking around here somewhere.


----------



## pute (Aug 13, 2020)

Since I meant Hippie I have quit brushing my teeth.  May never do it again......


----------



## stain (Aug 13, 2020)

I just like making the stuff.


----------



## giggy (Aug 14, 2020)

i'm ready for a good cold beer.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Me too. I will be grabbing one on my way home in about an hour.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2020)

Setting on the couch drinking a cold beer,, smoking a joint mixed with my Maui i harvested a couple months ago,, and Jack Herer a brother gave me.


----------



## boo (Aug 14, 2020)

I pulled out 5 strains to pop and now I can't remember where I put them...


----------



## Drifting13 (Aug 15, 2020)

Brother Boo how are those 2 clones coming along? Getting ready to spray what's in veg again...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Speaking of alcohol,, im drinking a cold one right now.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Aug 18, 2020)

I accidentally discovered a useful fact:  Bloody Marys and Bloody Beers taste better with Buffalo wing sauce.


----------



## pute (Aug 19, 2020)

You look like I need a drink


----------



## Homophyl (Aug 30, 2020)

I only drink from time to time and moderately, too much of anything can harm you. Since I have to do pruning every and then, using Black and Decker pole saw while drunk isn't advisable.


----------



## lpaone01 (Aug 31, 2020)

Whatever you drink, buy the most expensive poison you can afford.


----------



## WoodsRat (Aug 31, 2020)

I'll stick with my Miller Lite. I've never found a beer that tastes better. Some of those craft beers are flat out nasty.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 31, 2020)

^^^ i feel like you may have damaged taste buds then

a good anejo or reposado tequila never lets me down


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 31, 2020)

Use to Make all kinds of craft beer , lost my tatse for it after blood sugar levels went screwy


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 4, 2020)

hydrotoker said:


> I would love to see weed legalized but I never see it happening. The only reason why tobacco and alcohol are legalized is because it has the backing of the politicians and the lobbyist. The amount of lives and the cost of health care of tobacco and alcohol users are tremendous. Until the politicians get on board theres no chance. Even if there was a federal law legalizing marijuana then you have to hope your state allows it. Since I live in the bible belt, good luck here.


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 4, 2020)

Amen there bro we are all wishing the same thing at least in tn


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2020)

My thoughts on alcohol. Just went and picked me up a six pack. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Rockey55 (Sep 4, 2020)

Kegorater of yum


----------



## Jkjiv (Sep 4, 2020)

It's the gateway drug. But really its hard on the human body, makes your organs deteriorate  including your skin.  Ever notice how old people look who have drank all their life?  I still see people I graduated with who I know live at the bar.  At age 51 and they look late 60s. I rarely have a drink and most of the time people are shocked when I tell them I'm 51.


----------

